# 65 temptest leg room



## Mike Zelasko (Feb 3, 2019)

I resently bought a 65 Temptest , and i have an issue with leg room using brake & clutch peadal . I' only5'11 but dam my knees are hidding my chest to get my feet on the pedals. is this a common with this year ? Can I unbolt the seat & drill new holes and just move them back ? any imput would be helpful .


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mike Zelasko said:


> I resently bought a 65 Temptest , and i have an issue with leg room using brake & clutch peadal . I' only5'11 but dam my knees are hidding my chest to get my feet on the pedals. is this a common with this year ? Can I unbolt the seat & drill new holes and just move them back ? any imput would be helpful .


I actually posted a similar question as I just got my 65 back from the interior shop and the seat movement is very limited. I have confirmed it is moving the full range of motion, but that is very limited compared to todays standards. (My 56' Bel Air goes back further.)


----------



## Mike Zelasko (Feb 3, 2019)

Ya it really sucks . I just looked under and the shop never used the orignal factory holes for the sets. there forward almost 2 in. which isnt alot but it makes a differance . I'm goiong to pull the seats out tonight and move them back 4 in. I'll have to drill thru the main cross braces but it wont affect anything.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=gto...HHzQIHSiUCNcQBQgrKAA&biw=1067&bih=691&dpr=1.5


----------

